# Speedy drying anyone



## Smelly Jelly (Mar 20, 2008)

ok so i need a quick tip on speedy drying a few mold problems came up so sad when good bud goes bad


----------



## stonedsmithy (Mar 20, 2008)

if you sill have lights goin u can sit some cut buds on a bit of news paper just turn he buds ova now n then shouldnt take to long to dry


----------



## Growdude (Mar 20, 2008)

Or the oven on low.


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 20, 2008)

Ewwwww mold yuck pitch it out and smoke the stuff with out the mold on it.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 20, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Or the oven on low.


 

I have found that using the oven Growdude, that a person can Melt the Trichome off the buds and onto the pan.. My temp was on low too..
check it out next time when using ur oven check the Trichome after drying.. 

take a candle and put it in a oven on low while drying buds and watch the candle melt,


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 20, 2008)

use the microwave put it in there for a few seconds the trick is not to let it crackle put it in there on a few seconds then check it if needs more do it again just remember dont let it crackle lol if you do it will ruin it if you do it right you will be happy good luck also you can put it on top of your cable box takes a little longer but that works too good luck on how you do it but i would get as much mold of as you can dont want to get sick


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 20, 2008)

Some how I missed the Mold thing LOL

u got Mold it time to get rid of the moldy stuff !! Don't smoke it !!! 
U might get Sick !!!!!!


----------



## imager777 (Mar 20, 2008)

I've had good luck with putting it on top of my HPS reflector (Any warm/hot surface will do) either in a paper bag or on a tissue/paper towel; sitting them next to a space heater; using a hair dryer (just make sure not to blow it everywhere; )  and the oven -- pretty much in that order of preference.  The lower temperature and more time you have to dry, the better.  I get paranoid with the microwave.  It works though.


----------



## COWGIRL413 (Mar 22, 2008)

I've been using a herb dryer for a couple of years.  They are great.  Well worth a small investment.
Never had a problem with mold.  Potency was still the same as the old fashioned method of hanging them to dry.
Check em out http://stores.ebay.com/FOOTHILL-FILTERS
Good Growing


----------



## Hick (Mar 22, 2008)

COWGIRL413 said:
			
		

> I've been using a herb dryer for a couple of years.  They are great.  Well worth a small investment.
> Never had a problem with mold.  Potency was still the same as the old fashioned method of hanging them to dry.
> Check em out http://stores.ebay.com/FOOTHILL-FILTERS
> Good Growing


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16516
DIY for 25% of the cost.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 22, 2008)

If I want to dry bud quickly, I use my seedling propagator. Now, by "quick" I mean about 24 - 30 hours for a reasonable smoke.

The propogator's temp is about 80 F. Just put in a dark place (leave lid off propagator) and turn buds every hour or two.


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 22, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16516
> DIY for 25% of the cost.


 
Thats what i did and it works great DIY dry


----------



## smokybear (Mar 22, 2008)

I wouldn't smoke any moldy buds though. That is definitely not good for your respiratory system. As for quick drying, I put mine on top of a warm surface and just turn them every hour or two. Usually takes about a day for it to dry but it is better than the oven or microwave. Just my thoughts. Take care.


----------



## Smelly Jelly (Mar 22, 2008)

hey cowgirl do you still have to cure it after of does is take care of that also


----------



## massproducer (Mar 22, 2008)

I am not sure if anyone mentioned this or not but I usually dry a bit of my harvests with a food dehydrator, it takes about a day or so, maybe less.  It tastes alright but of course not as good as a slow dry.  Also when my buds get moldy I usually just make some honey oil from it.


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 22, 2008)

I'd stick a little bit in front of the heater after you cut just to give it a roughy try. then let the rest dry properly.​


----------

